# ADNOC offer



## m10 (Oct 1, 2016)

good morning members

Last week i received offer letter from adnoc company..i accept the offer and i replied back to them..so what is the next step and what is the time frame to finalize the process ??

Thanks


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello my friend 

Adnoc has a long process , coz it is considered to be one of the government organization's( they need to get many approvals) so what i recommend u to do is to contact the hr officer to give u a breif idea of how many steps left ) 

Even me ( being a local citizen ) when i got hired ( in a goverment sector) it took them 2 interviews and 4 months 
For me to start my actual job ( the security check takes the most of it)

Best of luck


----------

